
Could changing the physics of VR games reduce gun deaths? - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/40539874/could-changing-vr-games-reduce-gun-deaths
======
RobLach
Haha. This reads like an Onion article.

Utter nonsense.

That this was published by Fast Company has knocked down their credibility for
me a few notches.

The prerequisite for committing such a crime is having a gun. If you have a
gun then you’d train with the gun at a shooting range or on some private
grounds or whatever. You can buy thousands of rounds of ammunition to train
with at the cost of a VR headset.

And that’s already presupposing that you can get any meaningful training from
a VR game. I mean, why send soldiers to boot camp when you can send them some
Occulus’s instead? Any useful training you could possibly get wouldn’t be in
context of firing a firearm, especially without any meaningful haptic
feedback. The point and shoot part of shooting a gun is understood almost
immediately and accuracy is nuanced enough where even differently adjusted
sights on the exact same model of firearm makes an enormous difference.

------
tree_of_item
No. What a ridiculous article. Anyone who wants to go on a shooting spree is
going to learn how to shoot a real gun. Anyone who for some reason really
wants to use VR to train will just use VR with corrected physics. This has got
to be the silliest thing I've heard so far this year.

